

AppStore Developers Aren't Millionaires, But Some Are Living Life Richly - pxlpshr
http://appcubby.com/blog/files/app_cubby_success.html

======
pxlpshr
David of AppCubby was quoted in the Newsweek article.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=867048>

I thought the post he published to his blog today reflects what a number of
indie developers are experiencing. For all it's pains and problems, if you
have a good idea(s) and stay focused — it's not all negative. The quote at the
top sums it up nicely:

"Opportunity is missed by most people because it is dressed in overalls and
looks like work." - Thomas Edison

------
mattmaroon
The real question is: how does app development on the iPhone compare to it on
competitors (Twitter, Facebook, Web, etc.). It stacks up very poorly (in
general of course) by almost every metric compared to the last two. I'll be
able to tell you about #1 in a couple months.

If your goal is to leverage your programming skills to make money (be it
millions or thousands) and work from home, you're going to find much more
success elsewhere. If you want to make cool mobile devices that run on a
popular smartphone, you won't.

------
hackoder
I have an 8-month old son, and one of my annoyances with working at a Real Job
(tm) is that I really feel I am not giving enough time to him. I used to be a
graduate student so I would get to spend a lot more time with him in his
earlier months.

Anyhow, glad to see its working well for you. Your post is well-written and
thoughtful. Success in any sort of business venture has some really simple
rules, the App Store should be no different.

------
hristov
OMG why do I hate that baby already!

~~~
drbarnard
Careful, that's my son you're talking about... just because I'm brainwashing
him into a life-long obsession with Apple, doesn't mean he's someone you
wouldn't like. ;)

david

~~~
hristov
Sorry :) he is a very cute baby.

I just get the feeling that he has a condescending look on his face. Being a
baby he cannot possibly be condescending, so this might be something I just
subconsciously associate with apple t-shirts nowadays.

~~~
plinkplonk
"he has a condescending look on his face"

Ha ha! Poor baby! The Apple T shirt is the villain! Amazing how brand
associations carry over into the most innocuous situations.

